# Jobs in kitchen



## baka (Sep 20, 2004)

im student of Enhaii (NHI) its located in Bandung, Indonesia. its a cooking/hotel school, do you guys know it? i heard that my school is famous  

i got an assignment to make a kitchen's job structure like
exec. chef - sous chef - CDP - ??? - and so on
the teacher want a complete kitchen's job structure (the one in large hotel maybe), with their job description, requirement, etc. but i dont know where to get it
can you guys help me? i have search in the internet but i found nothing 

oh and im new to this cooking world, so please dont blame me for my stupidity


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Baka good luck in school. You'll find that here we will help you, but not do your homework for you. The kitchen hierarchy is called a "Brigade" do a search and you may find specific answers. I did a brief search to make just for grins and here's an example I came up with. It will give you a brief history lesson and a little info on the brigade. Any thing more in depth you will have to search for.
Good luck and by the way....who should we blame? 

http://www.austinchronicle.com/issue..._feature2.html


----------



## baka (Sep 20, 2004)

ah thanks for the keyword!!
i've search with kitchen organization, kitchen job, kitchen structure, etc but ... they are futile

btw, do any of you guys know about my school? coz the teachers there said that NHI is pretty famous in this world  i dont care about my school being famous or not, i just want to know whether my teachers lie or not. :chef:


----------

